# Identifying my axis based on real scenarios



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Rather than relying on functions alone to identify my stack (which proved to be too difficult), I looked into Te/Fi, Ti/Fe (judging axis) as well as Ni/Se, Ne/Si (perceiving axis) and found those to be more indicative of my thought and behavioral patterns. However, some confusion still remains, therefore I would require your help in identifying my judging and perceiving axis, in order to confirm my suspicions.

As a sample for analysis, I will provide 2 trains of thought from my very recent real life experiences. These should indicate what I put primary emphasis on in my mind, when trying to deal with a stressful or important problem.

Sample 1​
*Situation:* My uncle brought a new woman into our family and into our house. After several years of living together, he proposed to her and they got married. For now he is unable to afford a separate flat/house, and therefore he and his wife still live in our apartment. Recently she became pregnant and is about to give birth in December/January.

*Problem:* My whole family lives in the capital city, has high education, CO military ranks, considers itself to be well-cultured, mannered, intellectual. By default has a soft disposition towards new acquaintances, but follows strict traditions, moral codes, is big on honor and dignity. My uncle's wife however came from the deep outskirts of city life. She has village farm-mentality. Is very harsh and uncompromising, kind of like an elephant in a dish shop, doesn't respect neither her own no others' dignity. My family sees her as a snake that had penetrated the comfort of our paradise. 

*My train of thought:*

- When I first saw her, I instantly disliked her, however I had no justifiable reason to dislike her, since back then she hadn't done anything that would warrant condemnation. I simply looked at her face, into her eyes, at the way she moved, and how she behaved in social situations. I instantly felt a huge amount of discomfort being around her, but I always brushed those feelings aside since they were illogical. I felt wrong about her, but I just couldn't pinpoint why.

- I sensed danger radiating from her, danger towards me and towards my family. So from the very first day I started coming up with plans to defend our property and the integrity of our family, just in case she would prove to be truly dangerous in the future. I started drawing up plans on how to legally prevent her from grabbing our property, how to prevent her from turning any of my family members against me or against each other, how to ensure that we would be victorious legally and emotionally in case some conflict would crop up in the near/distant future.

- Having all these plans on an early stage, I wanted to share them with my parents. But since there was absolutely no factual indication of her vile nature back then, I feared I won't be taken seriously, and would even be made a fool of by my parents for being too calculating, materialistic, and too much of a worrywart. So I kept all my plans, worries, predictions for a dangerous future to myself. They were finalized in my mind, but never shared with anyone. And never put into action.

- So despite my strong feeling of discomfort towards her, which I was unable to explain myself, I took a very hospitable and accepting disposition towards her. I never offered her my help and never started conversations with her, but whenever she asked me a question or asked me to help her with something, I would instantly rush to her aid and invest my greatest effort into resolving her problems. I never violated her personal space, and generally ensured that my presence wouldn't be an eye-sore for her. Hence I reduced the amount of times I'd typically go to the kitchen or hang around the house in general. She seemed timid, so I didn't want to make her feel uncomfortable by being too proactive around the house.

- As time passed, I started noticing that everyone in my family (except my uncle) kept subtly hinting to each other that they dislike my uncle's wife, that they feel uncomfortable around her, that she's acting strange, and that she's basically a "black sheep" in our family. However, they all discussed very subtly and very rarely, and never really changed their behavior towards her. Giving her the benefit of the doubt and continuing to treat her kindly, always asking her about her problems and offering help. 

- Even though my family started showing signals of worry and discomfort, I nevertheless refused to participate and refused to talk about my worries and my contingency plans in regard to her. I refused to do so for 2 reasons:
1. I don't like talking about people behind their back because that's disrespectful, and behaving disrespectfully would lower my self-value/honor.
2. I still worried that I won't be taken seriously enough, and thought I should instead continue observing the situation, instead of revealing my contingency plans.

- However, as years passed, I started noticing that the level of discomfort in our home is increasing. I couldn't understand what kind of discomfort it was. Physical? Emotional? Other? But I did continue feeling that my home is becoming colder and more alien to me. And for some reason I completely, and idiotically, *failed* to pinpoint the cause of that growing discomfort on my uncle's wife. (even though this cause was evident to my mum, as she later told me).

- My relationship with my uncle also began to deteriorate, as he became far more demanding of me, more critical of me, started violating my personal space, disrespecting my interests, hobbies, and at times even harming my dignity. I started growing very angry towards him, and I thought it was his fault. I completely failed to notice that the actual culprit was his wife, who kept turning my uncle against me. (however, my mum noticed the culprit almost instantly)

- They started talking a lot behind my back, discussing my life, my failures, my flaws. This kept getting my blood boiling, but I refrained from interfering, as I primarily thought they were correctly critical of me, even if I disliked it.
But eventually, on one such occasion when she tried to rant on me to my uncle, I exploded and went to confront both of them in a very verbally aggressive manner.

- My main arguing point was that they both are behaving unfairly towards me, that they have absolutely no business discussing me or my life, they have no right to demand anything or expect anything from me, and that they are scum for having attacked my dignity and the dignity of my parents on so many occasions.

- She accused me of bad manners and bad upbringing, and I instantly perceived this as an attack against my parents rather than as an attack against me. If she thinks I have bad upbringing, then she views my parents as incompetent. In which case I am ready to kill her, as nobody has the right to berate my parents. 

- During the argument my uncle became physically violent, and attacked me but in a somewhat reserved manner. My first impulse was to punch him, but then I stopped myself in time, having quickly assessed that he's far stronger than I am, and that a more beneficial position for me would be to play the victim. If there is a one-sided physical assault on me, then I can later use his impulsive blunder against him and against his wife, be it through police or other means.

- After the loud argument ended, I left their room, and went back to my business. He later followed me and said "if something happens to my wife, I'll kill you". My instant response was a smile, because I instantly understood that he made a second blunder. Physical assault + death threats = 2 powerful cards in my hand, which I can use at any time in the future to fuck up his life and his wife.

- Both of my parents were unaware of the conflict, and I didn't report it to them. I didn't want to tell them what had taken place, because that would mean I'm weak whine-y baby, momma's boy, or daddy's boy, and that'd be very bad for my self-respect. So instead of telling them directly, I ensured that they would find out about it "accidentally". And they did several days later.

- However, I had withheld both of my powerful cards, knowing that if they'd find out about the assault and threats, they'd beat my uncle and his wife to a pulp and throw them out of the house. I wanted the situation to be under my control, so that I could trigger this series of events only if I deemed so necessary.

- My uncle received a verbal beating from my mother, but it was nothing compared to what would have happened if my parents knew all the details. However, later both of my cards slipped to one of my parents, and I had to put great effort into stopping their wrath from taking shape.

- One of the reasons I don't want my parents to ruin the lives of my uncle/wife is because I don't want to see other people defending me. (even if it's my family). Again, that would reduce my self-worth. I don't want my mother or father to issue threats to my uncle or his wife. I want to issue those threats myself. Otherwise I won't be able to respect myself. I want them to fear me, and not to fear my parents.

And that's the end of that example. The situation is still unfolding btw.

Sample 2:​
*Situation:* During my studies in UK, instead of going back home on Christmas to visit my parents, I decided to visit France on my own. Sort of, making this travel experience as a gift for myself, for having studied hard during my final year in university.

*Problem:* I was already living abroad, far away from my family, and I decided to undertake a risky trip to another country. If anything would happen to me, nobody would be able to help me or even find me. I perfectly understood the dangers of it, but being able to overcome such danger and prove myself competent for survival, felt more compelling than cowering in a corner or sticking to comfortable routines. However, the journey included many changes of transport. I had to go by bus from Cardiff to London, by ferry to Calais, by bus to Paris, by train to Bordeaux. It was a somewhat hectic and difficult journey in both directions. And once my holidays ended and I had to return to the UK, my journey back proved to be a disaster. The bus from Bordeax to Paris was scheduled for 23:00, it was the last bus for the day, and it didn't arrive, leaving me stranded on the cold streets for the whole night.

*Train of thought:*

- First I had doubts that the bus could really just disappear. So I kept waiting for an additional 3-4 hours, still in hopes that it's just extremely late. But it never came.

- I started assessing my options and trying to come up with alternatives. On one hand I could wait all night until 11 AM to catch the other bus. On the other hand, I could wait until 5 AM to take the speed train to Paris.

- Taking the bus would have to be free. It's not my fault that the scheduled bus didn't come. So my ticket should still work for the 11 AM bus. And even if they refuse to accept my ticket, I will make them accept it. Spending money on a second ticket would be like accepting my guilt. But there is absolutely no guilt to be spoken of. It's their fault.

- Taking the train would solve my problems quicker, but that would be super expensive. I guess I'll go check how the ticket terminals work, to see the price and whether the terminals accept my credit card. But that's just a backup plan. I'll check if the terminals are of any use to me (as a backup plan), but I will wait until morning and demand for the company to give me a free pass on every single bus I missed back to my university in UK.

During my night on the street I had two encounters: first I met an African migrant who was loitering around France in search of a job. Later I met a young French thug who tried to lead me to a dark alley and steal my money. (I was dressed quite well/expensive, so he likely saw me as a valuable target)

African migrant situation:

- We quickly bonded because we were both waiting for a bus during a cold night on the streets. He suggested to take a walk while we wait to keep warm. I was extremely cautious of his offer, but I had a feeling that he doesn't pose any real danger to me. So I went along with his walk. 

- During the walk we discussed philosophical questions, but he ended up dragging me into politics. He started attacking my favorite political leader, using very stereotypical and unfair accusations which I heard way too many times in the past and got tired of. And that was what got my blood boiling. At that point in time I started caring little for my physical safety, and instead decided to focus all my courage towards defending my favorite politician with all the power I could muster. Even if it would mean experiencing a physical assault in a foreign country, alone at night, I was willing to fight, as long as I could defend the reputation of the politician I deemed worthy.

- He noticed my determination and hostility, and quickly changed topics. Later we parted ways in a very friendly manner.

French thug situation: 

- I was loitering around the train station when a guy my age approached me and started "sweet talking" me into trusting him. I instantly noticed ill intent, but I played along with him in order to win enough time for my mind to properly assess the situation and come up with some self-rescue plans.

- Even though I played along with his imposing attempt to start a sweet conversation with me, I nevertheless talked slightly from a position of criticism and hostility, commenting on how bad his grammar is, how his chatter doesn't have any purpose, how he has absolutely no point to make, etc. I was provoking him, to see how quickly he'd change from sweet to hostile, and how quickly he'd give me a justification to attack him or run away from him.

- He however started sweet talking me to follow him, and I felt that if I would refuse to go, I would show my weakness and lose control over the situation. So I decided to follow him, but in a very slow manner, intentionally creating reasons and obstacles in our way to win more time.

- Eventually I heard a familiar speech from a distance. Some guy near the train station was talking in my mother-tongue, and I used that as an opportunity to escape. I pretended I heard a friend, and left the thug, telling him to "wait". I never came back of course.

- In the end, I took a passive-aggressive disposition towards every obstacle in my way back to the UK. I forced the travel company employees to pay for my tickets or give me a free pass, as I refused to acknowledge blame. And I was motivated to keep pushing forward, no matter how scared or timid I was, because I knew that if I can't prove my competence and strength in this time of crisis, then I won't be able to respect myself. Every employee that tried to give me shit or accuse me of incompetence along the way, was met with an equal amount of shit from my side.

- Every crisis in my way had to be overcome as effectively and aggressively as possible, as a means to raise and prove my self-worth.

*Conclusion:*

If we look at both samples (or scenarios) I wrote above, there are several overarching patterns:
- I don't like for other people to defend me, as I want to handle every crisis or conflict on my own. I want to prove myself as a strong/powerful person.
- I don't compromise in matters concerning dignity and honor, be it my own or my family's. I'm always willing to put myself in harm's way to protect my or my family's reputation.
- I tend to tap into available information to come up with contingency plans even before something goes wrong, to ensure material safety. (for example, prevent property from being stolen) But I rarely share those plans as I fear to be labelled a worrywart.
- I instantly feel whether a person is dangerous to me or to my family, even just by looking at him, but I find it difficult to trust my feeling if I lack factual confirmation of that danger.
- I'm quite bad at being able to instantly and objectively assess whether I am morally right or wrong in case of a conflict, and thus before taking any definitive action, I usually wait until others point out the moral contexts to me.
- Despite being impulsive in conflicts, I tend to plan ahead, gather "powerful cards", and keep the situation under my control.
- I want to make people fear me if they had wronged me, instead of wanting to mend ties with them.
- And even though I'm not physically well prepared for a physical fight, I nevertheless experience strong impulses to punch people when punching is justified.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

If you need details for any specific instance mentioned in the post above, I will provide them. Since the stories are quite long, giving too much detail at every instance would make it unreadable.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a strong sense of Ni/Se axis in these: themes of power, defending one's position, long-term implications and plans, contingency, inevitable unfolding of a situation (in this case into something negative), toughness.

Less sure about the judging axis. I can kind of justify either. I think I lean more toward Te/Fi--you have a reliance on facts, times, dates, whatever, and you are comfortable making moral judgments in the long term (you seem to have very strong moral judgments about every person discussed in this post) but as you say, you struggle to "instantly and objectively assess whether I am morally right or wrong in case of a conflict." These judgments take time and reflection for you.

But...as I say, I can't be quite sure.

I also wonder if you may be an enneagram 6. You mention testing people frequently, and behaving in a sort of overtly nonthreatening manner while internally planning what you will do if things get to a crisis point, but being willing to take things to quite a fight if you get stepped on. I'd suggest sp 6 in particular. Don't know if you're into enneagram at all however.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

spiderfrommars said:


> I got a strong sense of Ni/Se axis in these: themes of power, defending one's position, long-term implications and plans, contingency, inevitable unfolding of a situation (in this case into something negative), toughness.
> 
> Less sure about the judging axis. I can kind of justify either. I think I lean more toward Te/Fi--you have a reliance on facts, times, dates, whatever, and you are comfortable making moral judgments in the long term (you seem to have very strong moral judgments about every person discussed in this post) but as you say, you struggle to "instantly and objectively assess whether I am morally right or wrong in case of a conflict." These judgments take time and reflection for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks. As long as you could sense a strong Ni/Se, that's already getting me somewhere.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

it is clear as that day that you utilize Ni & Te. 

I stopped reading early on in the post.


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

Don't hate me for disagreeing, but I sort of see Ti/Ne in your posited scenarios. Just something to consider.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Igor said:


> Don't hate me for disagreeing, but I sort of see Ti/Ne in your posited scenarios. Just something to consider.


Although since you're mixing perceiving and judging together, you're not refering to an axis.
As I have stated in my OP post, I want people to identify what axis I lean more towards, because focusing on separate functions proved to be ineffective in determining my type.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Mez said:


> Although since you're mixing perceiving and judging together, you're not refering to an axis.
> As I have stated in my OP post, I want people to identify what axis I lean more towards, because focusing on separate functions proved to be ineffective in determining my type.


I apologize when I said Ni & Te I meant Ni/Se axis and the Te/Fi axis

Ni/Se because you immediately had an abstract [non-concrete] impression of your uncle's wife when you met her. you ignored the Se details but also used Se details subconsciously to arrive at your conclusion and prediction of her. 

your decision making is rooted in Te and Fi. Te initially because your decision is to take the route based in practicality.

"My first impulse was to punch him [Se inferior], but then I stopped myself in time, having quickly assessed that he's far stronger than I am [Ni/Te & Se], and that a more beneficial position for me would be to play the victim. [Ni/Te]"

you acted in a very strategical manner. Ni/Te is the most strategic combination there is and you exemplified it in that instance.

" My main arguing point was that they both are behaving unfairly towards me, that they have absolutely no business discussing me or my life, they have no right to demand anything or expect anything from me, and that they are scum for having attacked my dignity and the dignity of my parents on so many occasions." this screams Introverted Feeling [Fi]


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

Mez said:


> Although since you're mixing perceiving and judging together, you're not refering to an axis.
> As I have stated in my OP post, I want people to identify what axis I lean more towards, because focusing on separate functions proved to be ineffective in determining my type.


I believe that's precisely what I did, though I apologize for not couching it in that specific phrasing. To put it in that format, I pick up shades of Ti/Fe as well as Ne/Si in your posting.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

@Mez Te/Fi and Ni/Se

INTJ. Do you agree?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

spiderfrommars said:


> I got a strong sense of Ni/Se axis in these: themes of power, defending one's position, long-term implications and plans, contingency, inevitable unfolding of a situation (in this case into something negative), toughness.
> 
> Less sure about the judging axis. I can kind of justify either. I think I lean more toward Te/Fi--you have a reliance on facts, times, dates, whatever, and you are comfortable making moral judgments in the long term (you seem to have very strong moral judgments about every person discussed in this post) but as you say, you struggle to "instantly and objectively assess whether I am morally right or wrong in case of a conflict." These judgments take time and reflection for you.


I agree on the Se/Ni but I gotta ask you about how you're reasoning the judgement.

I see a heck of a lot of Fe/Ti. Note how often vibes/atmospheres/auras comes up. E.G. "I sensed danger radiating from her," "I started noticing that the level of discomfort in our home is increasing." There's also the talk of the family values. As for Ti, loads of mentions of not understanding his own reasoning process - like not knowing why he's getting bad vibes from his aunt.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Fried Eggz said:


> I agree on the Se/Ni but I gotta ask you about how you're reasoning the judgement.
> 
> I see a heck of a lot of Fe/Ti. Note how often vibes/atmospheres/auras comes up. E.G. "I sensed danger radiating from her," "I started noticing that the level of discomfort in our home is increasing." There's also the talk of the family values. As for Ti, loads of mentions of not understanding his own reasoning process - like not knowing why he's getting bad vibes from his aunt.


Mind if I chime in? I also agree with Ni/Se, Te/Fi (and not Fe/Ti). My reasoning is as follows:



> Note how often vibes/atmospheres/auras comes up. E.G. "I sensed danger radiating from her," "I started noticing that the level of discomfort in our home is increasing.


I feel like this is decision-making using pattern recognition of dangerous people (which I believe is attributable to Ni). I don't think it's Fe because he already felt she was dangerous before consulting with others (his family).



> "I *started *noticing that the level of discomfort in our home is increasing."


It's awareness alright, but I don't think this is Fe either. I'm not sure what is the cause of the awareness because it is not really laid out in detail. Might be because he *started * noticing his family saying things/doing things due to the woman, over time? Which isn't really "feeling the atmosphere of the room", it's quite literal if this is the case.

Overall, I see Ni and Fi from his entire post. As for Te vs. Ti, I'm not quite sure. However, if we're talking about axes, then Ni/Se and Fi/Te. I really don't think he has Fe, so therefore, XNTJ. I realize I can't really tell if he's extroverted or not.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Bunniculla said:


> Mind if I chime in?


Well I was asking that particular person for a reason. Their post showed clear knowledge of the subject that most people here don't have.



Bunniculla said:


> I feel like this is decision-making using pattern recognition of dangerous people (which I believe is attributable to Ni). I don't think it's Fe because he already felt she was dangerous before consulting with others (his family).


The OP said nothing about a "dangerous person" archetype. You came up with that yourself. But even if it were, an archetype of a "dangerous person" would be Ti at work, since it's categorizing people into a subjective archetype. Categorizing is what thinking does, and introversion is the source of all subjective archetypes.

Ni does not categorize, as it is not a thinking function. Ni as a function creates subjective archetypes of potential.

"I sensed danger radiating from her" is an objective statement. It is focused on the objective world, not on a subjective thought. And it's not intuition either - there is no abstraction from the present moment. But it is very clearly negative - which is a value judgement. That makes it Fe.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

ESTJ, obviously.
Te-Fi. Si-Ne.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> I agree on the Se/Ni but I gotta ask you about how you're reasoning the judgement.
> 
> I see a heck of a lot of Fe/Ti. Note how often vibes/atmospheres/auras comes up. E.G. "I sensed danger radiating from her," "I started noticing that the level of discomfort in our home is increasing." There's also the talk of the family values. As for Ti, loads of mentions of not understanding his own reasoning process - like not knowing why he's getting bad vibes from his aunt.


This is a good point. I did spot the vibe thing too, and that was the main reason I wasn’t sure. 

Basically, he seemed comfortable dealing with factual information in the moment (which seemed potentially Te) and his lack of understanding of his own reasoning seemed confined to moral judgments, so I thought of Fi. His long term contingencies also seemed more connected to facts and figures (more Ni + T) while his aggression and desire to defend himself seemed linked to moral opinions about the person (more Se + F).

He doesn’t seem to actively solicit the opinions of others much. But now that I look back over it, I realize how much he was taking into account what they would think/were thinking/what he believed they were thinking, and how hearing them express their opinions was always a catalyst to him revising its own.

I did not see anything that jumped out to me particularly Ti. However, I was reading the slow speed by which he came to moral judgements as seeming more Fi, and you pointed out this could be more related to Ti. So by virtue of explaining what I was thinking I now am leaning in your direction--I can see Ti/Fe.

If Ni/Se + Ti/Fe, do you have an opinion of xNFJ or xSTP?


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

@Bunniculla 

INTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ, ISTP are the types I'm most often identified as by people on forums even through much shorter self-descriptions and questionnaires. INFJ with a repressed Fe is a type I started considering for myself as of recent but my subconscious tells me that it's a very mistaken choice. It just doesn't sit well.

I seem to have an extremely confusing personality. And even if I was naturally born as a Fi user, I probably had to develop a fake Fe skill as a kid, because due to my family circumstances back in my early childhood, I had to teach myself to tailor my behavior to the expectations of different family members, and play those roles for very prolonged periods of time, as doing so was necessary for my survival. It wasn't something I wanted or liked to do, but something I was demanded to do.

Hence, now I have a tendency to automatically "assume roles", even completely imaginary ones. If I find myself in a particular stressful or dangerous situation, I instantly try to remember some fictional character or person from real life who is very adept in dealing with this particular problem, and pretend I am him, which in the end helps me solve that problem. I just don't pretend his particular skill that's necessary for my problem solving, I pretend to be him in his entirety.
And most people I tend to assume the roles of tend to be identified as INTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ, ISTP types.

And over the years I feel like I had been a sponge which successfully absorbed those roles, so that they just became an integral part of my ego. But then again, usually we like characters and people who resemble us to begin with...

So the only helping hand in narrowing down the options would be any specific questions you would like to ask in regard to my thoughts, feelings, desires, impulses, behavior. I'll try to answer all I can.

Additional notes:

- people who know me for a short period of time, find me to be feminine, even at times assume I'm gay. I'm quite slim, have a very picky, careful, perfectionist approach to how I dress. Lean towards conservative elegance. And also have smooth/soft/careful way of interacting with the physical world.
- however people who know me for a long period of time (friends) say that a career of a military officer is the only career they can imagine me doing, due to my strictness, harshness, confidence, bellicosity, determination, intensity, coldness, etc. (even if I lack the physical requirements for now)
- so it would be a fair assumption to say that all of those "militaristic" aspects of my personality aren't openly broadcasted, but instead become apparent to people only after they've spent enough time interacting with me or studying me.
- and I must confirm that wearing a military uniform is a dream I tend to experience rather often. I saw in one of those axis videos, that particular axis make you see your role in the bigger world in a particular way. *So the way I see my role:* is of a person stuck in a foreign country, armed with a weapon, combat skills, strategic thinking, carrying out a dangerous duty to his home country. This is because I feel that the level of my self-fulfillment depends on my ability to combat the environment, be it physically or through cunning. And what gives me the will and courage to engage in that fight, is being duty-bound or oath-bound to do so.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

> Additional notes:
> 
> - people who know me for a short period of time, find me to be feminine, even at times assume I'm gay. I'm quite slim, have a very picky, careful, perfectionist approach to how I dress. Lean towards conservative elegance. And also have smooth/soft/careful way of interacting with the physical world.
> - however people who know me for a long period of time (friends) say that a career of a military officer is the only career they can imagine me doing, due to my strictness, harshness, confidence, bellicosity, determination, intensity, coldness, etc. (even if I lack the physical requirements for now)
> ...


Definitely estj. 
100%.


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

Turi said:


> Definitely estj.
> 100%.


Based on your last post @Mez, I'm inclined to agree with Turi. What I initially erroneously thought I saw as Ti/Fe in you is most likely Te/Fi, based on your latest post. I also feel very positive about the Si/Ne component as well. Have you, perhaps, done some introspection on how both Inferior Ne and Inferior Fi present themselves in a person? Because it's also possible that you're ISTJ since introverted perceiving functions can be somewhat easy to miss if you don't actively look for them in yourself. I always advocate understanding a weakness in order to properly identify a strength.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

> *Inferior Extroverted Intuition:*
> 
> Inferior Ne originally manifests as a reluctance to try new ways of doing things, occasionally giving way to anxiety over the unknown.
> 
> ...


 @Igor inferior Ne doesn't really sound familiar to me, but inferior Fi is dead on spot. I feel like everything I do in my life stems from a fear of being perceived weak, and thus I attempt to tailor my actions towards an expression of internal and external strength, even if it harms me or my relationships in the long run. While inferior Ne doesn't seem to be as hard-pressing of a problem. I do indeed dislike uncertainties, but I also really like innovation, and jump into it quicker than most of the people I know. And I tend to purposefully put myself into uncertainties as a means of taking my mind off existing stress and problems. (for example, by undertaking that solitary risky trip abroad). Hence I dislike uncertainties, but I'm not scared of them. Overcoming them is a means of increasing self-esteem and contributing to my feeling of "strength".


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Now, reducing my options to ENTJ/ESTJ is all fine and dandy... with the exception that I am extremely introverted and passive, unless put into a stressful situation. Probably the most introverted person among all the people I know. If in a relative "comfort zone", I will spend a lot of time planning my actions and decisions before undertaking them. To the point that my dad calls me "slow throttle" as a joke. I'd assume a person who leads with Te would be the exact opposite of that. Any decision/plan I make, must not only make 100% logical sense to me, but also "feel" right. If it *only makes logical sense*, I won't pursue it. If it *only feels right*, likewise I won't pursue it. Both criteria must be met in order for me to have confidence in it. I tend to call upon intuition to aid me, but I don't understand how it works. It just kind of works. Something along the lines of:

Person: choose one of two cards.
Me: Uhh...this one.
Person: Why this one?
Me: I have no idea.
Person: They look exactly the same.
Me: I know.
Person: Why not choose the other one then?
Me: I don't like the other one.
Person: But they're the same.
Me: I know.

Additionally, in my understanding, ISTJ types are those who prefer to stick to their position and diligently carry out their duty without a focus on climbing the hierarchy. Whereas my main focus _*is*_ the hierarchy. I tend to always have a feeling that I am destined for great things (be it high ranks or accumulation of power). So sitting in one place, doing one thing without pursuing high ambitions would be toxic to me.


----------

